# Suspension upgrade?



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of a supplyer or tried to develop an cockpit adjustble suspension setup like installed on many later modle rides including the Allroad?
Idea is to retofit to the UrS chassis? Push a button...Low-Sport-firm.
Push that button again...Raised-city-soft?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Suspension upgrade? (rdauenhauer)*

You'd need to adapt air suspension to the Ur-S to accomplish this. That's something you'd probably want to talk to the mini-truck guys about. Airbags/air springs and such. And chances are you would wind up sacrificing a lot of handling unless you were of the engineer-type who was ready to put in tons of development time. 
There's an article in Sport Compact Car from a few months back about how air springs function and the Praxis air suspension for WRX. Interesting read


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Suspension upgrade? (billzcat1)*

What does the AllRoad use?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Suspension upgrade? (rdauenhauer)*

Air suspension as well - front multilink with air springs, hydraulic dampers. Rear is dual A-arm with air springs, hydraulic dampers. Computer controlled, of course! Looks to be rather difficult to adapt...but it would sure be neat and a fun project!


----------

